# Colorado Share the Road license plates



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Ritter signed the bill on Sunday at elephatn rock. You can now preorder for the plates which will be available in January.

http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/local/article/0,1299,DRMN_15_5569288,00.html

http://bicyclecolo.org/page.cfm?PageID=764


----------



## D-Town (Aug 22, 2004)

*Share the Road plates*

Anyone else pick up the new Share the Road license plates yet? I went to the 27th and Welton office this morning and was told they were not in and to “maybe check back in a week.” They seemed to have no clue about what was going on, which was disappointing – I don’t really want to spend my time going back there multiple times just to inquire about whether they’ve got their act together yet.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

I forgot to put one of those in my Christmas list. Bummer. Guess I'll check when my plates expire in a month or so.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

D-Town said:


> Anyone else pick up the new Share the Road license plates yet? I went to the 27th and Welton office this morning and was told they were not in and to “maybe check back in a week.” They seemed to have no clue about what was going on, which was disappointing – I don’t really want to spend my time going back there multiple times just to inquire about whether they’ve got their act together yet.


Can't you just call?


----------



## D-Town (Aug 22, 2004)

MikeBiker said:


> Can't you just call?


I thought you had to pick them up in person, at least in Denver. Maybe I'm missing something...

Mike - if you mean call about whether a certain office has them in stock, that's not been very reliable. You'd think it should be that easy


----------



## D-Town (Aug 22, 2004)

From the Bicycle CO webiste:

**NEWS ALERT (1/2/08) - Share the Road license plates have been delivered to each county's main office. If your county has multiple satelite offices for license plates and registrations, those offices may not receive plates for distribution until later this week. You may consider waiting until Thursday or Friday to pick up your plates.**


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

*My experience trying to get these plates*

My wife got a new car that had temp plates expiring on Jan 1. She went to the Welton office for Denver County on the 2nd and was told that they did not have them yet. I called the only number listed for all of the Denver County offices on Friday Jan 11 and they said they had them. Went within an hour to the Welton office with my wife, since my plates happen to expire in January. Waited 20 minutes to be told that they had received just a few on Wednesday and they were all gone. I communicated this to Bicycle Colorado though they really have no control over it and were sympathetic. 

Guess I will try calling again and asking them to verify that plates are available at the Welton location or if I can call that location directly. The Bicycle Colorado website said the DMV office would take your name, but the person we dealt with was not helpful at all - said to check back in a few months.

Please post if you are successful and share your strategy

Guess a true bike lover does not own a car and has no need for these plates


----------



## D-Town (Aug 22, 2004)

cycleboyco said:


> My wife got a new car that had temp plates expiring on Jan 1. She went to the Welton office for Denver County on the 2nd and was told that they did not have them yet. I called the only number listed for all of the Denver County offices on Friday Jan 11 and they said they had them. Went within an hour to the Welton office with my wife, since my plates happen to expire in January. Waited 20 minutes to be told that they had received just a few on Wednesday and they were all gone. I communicated this to Bicycle Colorado though they really have no control over it and were sympathetic.
> 
> Guess I will try calling again and asking them to verify that plates are available at the Welton location or if I can call that location directly. The Bicycle Colorado website said the DMV office would take your name, but the person we dealt with was not helpful at all - said to check back in a few months.
> 
> ...


I was able to get some at the Welton office this morning. 

Calling ahead is better than nothing, but obviously doesn't assure you plates when you show up. I followed up a couple times, but got various answers each time (including 'the machine at the corrections facility where they are made is down and so we won't have any for a month...'). If you rely on the phone call or the people at the licensing office you may not get very accurate info (see below). 

I'd keep BicycleColorado informed, they've been helpful with updates and circulating the information from the state, on their website and via email. They sent me this response yesterday, which is why I decided to try again this morning and was successful:

"Good news - I just heard back from the state. Following is part of his email dated today:

We restocked Denver but the person that distributes the plates was out sick. He made it in yesterday and as of the afternoon the plates were in all of their offices. I am also looking at their usage daily to ensure they are maintained at a sufficient level. All of your plates have been manufactured so the broken machine is not a problem for STR. It is just a matter of pulling them out of counties that aren't using them and redistributing them to counties that are." 

You may want to try again. Here's the number for the main Denver County clerk office if you'd like to double-check on the day that you decide to go: (720) 865-4600" 

Good luck


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

*Thanks for the info*

Glad you were able to get plates and appreciate all the tips and info. I'll try again next week. I also agree that Bicycle Colorado has been great.


----------



## ejh (Oct 31, 2007)

I got mine on Jan 3rd 1st in my county,


----------

